# If you were to start afresh, where would you go & why?



## Abbica (21 Jan 2010)

Hi, just wondering, if you could just up and leave, no house, no ties, where would you go to start a new life and why?


----------



## z107 (21 Jan 2010)

I'm looking forward to reading the responses to this.

For me, it's a tough one. I've travelled around quite a few European countries over the last few years, but I suppose visiting and living there are two different things. One thing I have noticed is that in virtually all the places I've visited, the infrastructure is far superior to Ireland. (Transport, internet etc).
A barrier is language, but I suppose you can learn that when you are living there. If the whole of Europe spoke English, then I'd probably move to Switzerland (four languages isn't enough! ).


----------



## thedaras (21 Jan 2010)

I up and go back to the coombe hospital ,where I was born ,and really start afresh .

Failing that,I dont think I would like to live anywhere but Ireland,for more than a couple of years.

I love it here,bad as it can be..

In fantasy land ,maybe France,for the climate/food/outdoor lifestyle/great healthcare.


----------



## Abbica (21 Jan 2010)

Australia would be good, lifestyle and all, the only thing being that you would have to leave family and friends, very long flight. Canada, but the winters are freezing!!

Fantasy land, France is right, have a bistro off a cobble stone street with pink flowers hanging outside, smell of croissants and fresh orange juice with a waiter serving it up called Didier!


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2010)

> Canada, but the winters are freezing!!


 
Very much depends on which part of Canada though - e.g. parts of the west coast have a similar climate to here, but drier.

Canada, without a doubt for me.


----------



## z104 (21 Jan 2010)

Irealnd if you could put a retractable roof over it like the millennium statium in Cardiff.

Other than that I would go somewhere that had proper seasons, Not just a constant Autumn.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2010)

I spent a summer in a seaside town in the US, on a J1 visa. I LOVED it. Beach beside my house, job with little responsibility where I earned loads of money, high standard of living for low cost, great food...I could have stayed - then again I never saw the town in winter 

Fantasy land - somewhere cultural, with nice weather, with easy access to other countries, maybe somewhere in Italy.


----------



## Sunny (21 Jan 2010)

Dundalk.


----------



## enoxy (21 Jan 2010)

I've always fancied living in Wales, somewhere scenic like Merthyr Tydfill.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Jan 2010)

I spent 5 weeks in total around BC and AB in Canada - I'd live there tomorrow. They seem to have everything. Wonderful outdoor lifestyle. Friendly people. The whole "frontier" thing really got me - some of it was just so rural and wild. It was a very exciting place to be. You felt that you were in the middle of nowhere and it was hours drive to anywhere. I liked that. Of course, thats holidays for you. I'm sure there are many down points as there are to living anywhere but hey, Canada rocks!


----------



## Staples (21 Jan 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> I spent 5 weeks in total around BC and AB


 
Were you working your way back?


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> Dundalk.


 
If this is serious, why?

If it's sarcastic - why?


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Jan 2010)

You don't miss much Staples!


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2010)

Coast of Normandy in summer. Coast of Cote d'azur in winter, spring and autumn.


I would make time every morning for one perfect cigarette and one perfect grand creme whilst reading the paper. I would drive a convertible, something old but classic and wear only black. I would eat fresh fruit, vegetables and seafood every day and have fresh flowers in my home.

And everyday I would bring my dog for a long walk along the beach and in the winter/autumn come home to a blazing open wooden fire and the perfect music on my surround sound system. I would not own a television.


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2010)

Are you sure you're not confusing life with an advert for Scottish Widows? 

(It does sound parfait though!)


----------



## Latrade (21 Jan 2010)

Being honest, nowhere else. I don't do regrets too much.

But also because I've worked in enough places and enough countries to know that no matter where you are there's always a culture of disquiet and thinking the grass is greener everywhere else. 

There are very few exceptions, but all countries have the rough with the smooth, culturally as well as economically. It's a matter of balancing what's most important to you and what you're prepared to give up for the benefits.

On that note, I like it here. I prefer it here to most other places. While it's not perfect and in some cases comically bad, it could be a lot worse. 

If I ever find utopia, maybe I'll change my mind. But even with the option of a fresh start I wouldn't change a thing (well maybe one or two things).


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Jan 2010)

That sounds even better than Canada - maybe I should check out France!!!


----------



## liaconn (21 Jan 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Coast of Normandy in summer. Coast of Cote d'azur in winter, spring and autumn.
> 
> 
> I would make time every morning for one perfect cigarette and one perfect grand creme whilst reading the paper. I would drive a convertible, something old but classic and wear only black. I would eat fresh fruit, vegetables and seafood every day and have fresh flowers in my home.
> ...


 
Sounds gorgeous. You forgot the wine though .


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing life with an advert for Scottish Widows?
> 
> (It does sound parfait though!)


 
LOL.

In this fantasy I would not be a widow. I would not be married but would have a lover.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> Sounds gorgeous. You forgot the wine though .


 
Surely that goes without saying?


----------



## Firefly (21 Jan 2010)

And the fois gras and the 80+ cheeses and fresh sea-food and the  open-air markets... I'm there!


----------



## z107 (21 Jan 2010)

> And the fois gras and the 80+ cheeses and fresh sea-food and the open-air markets... I'm there!


The cheese and sea-food sound great, but isn't fois gras that cruel force-feeding thing?


----------



## burger1979 (21 Jan 2010)

Would up and leave to NZ, lived there for the year doing the WHV thing and loved it, nice life, good job, small little town, great friends, great social life, nice little house rented, outdoor lifestyle, relaxing life style.....................why did i leave????? (still the grass i greener on the other side) also you dont know how far you are away from home until you are there. 

or argentina, all of the above but with a latin streak through it, mendoza probably.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Jan 2010)

Vanilla said:


> LOL.
> 
> In this fantasy I would not be a widow. I would not be married but would have a lover.


 
And no prizes for guessing who [broken link removed]might be   ( as long as Sue Ellen doesn't get him first. )


----------



## Staples (21 Jan 2010)

Vanilla said:


> LOL.
> 
> In this fantasy I would not be a widow. I would not be married but would have a lover.


 

Just the one?


----------



## Abbica (21 Jan 2010)

what about ski instructor up the mountains in slovenia by winter, come down the mountains of slovenia in summer and go to lakes, beaches, etc, slip off to montenegro in an aston martin along the winding narrow roads, stop off in craotia perhaps along the way or pop to italy for a pizza and come back through austria for some hot chocolate... sounds like a great spot actually although never been, just imagine...seems central to a hive of activity and beauty


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> And no prizes for guessing who [broken link removed]might be  ( as long as Sue Ellen doesn't get him first. )


 
Although I can see the attraction, no, not my type. 



Staples said:


> Just the one?


 
Yes- as long as he was the right one!


----------



## Firefly (21 Jan 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> The cheese and sea-food sound great, but isn't fois gras that cruel force-feeding thing?


 
It is, but it just tastes too good. Sorry ducky


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Jan 2010)

I absolutely love living in Cork. And I couldn't imagine my quality of life being better anywhere else, given that, where ever you are, you still have to get out of bed in the morning and do a day's work. 

I lived and worked in Boston for a while and loved the place. Great city. But if I had to start over somewhere else, I think I'd go west coast U.S.A. Probably the San Francisco area.

And second choice would be somewhere in Spain. I love Spanish people, the language, the climate, the culture and............. the red wine.


----------



## Teatime (21 Jan 2010)

Melbourne or Vancouver.

I'd like to retire to New Zealand


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> And second choice would be somewhere in Spain. I love Spanish people, the language, the climate, the culture and............. the red wine.


 
+1     

Vino tinto, blanco y rosado , hic. and most of all the Mañana attitude.


----------



## PyritePete (21 Jan 2010)

Abbica said:


> what about ski instructor up the mountains
> 
> Courchevel 1850 for me, with a log cabin, roaring open fire in winter, the best skiing certainly in Europe. During the summer, around Annecy lakes.


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2010)

Coast of British Columbia. Quality of life, scenery, fresh air and BC Bud


----------



## roland (21 Jan 2010)

So why don't you all go and live in your chosen places?  If you really want to, you can make it happen.  I don't believe for a moment you can't.  I am being totally serious.

Why does any of this have to wait until some pre-chosen 'retirement' age not of your own choosing?


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2010)

For us it's a question of finances. In another seven years I can draw down a reasonable pension, plus my savings will have matured. Bring it on baby! By then my husband will have retired for two years and having a low boredom threshold, will jump at the opportunity. Hopefully


----------



## Rois (22 Jan 2010)

Has to be Ibiza for me best place on planet earth.

Roland you're right - I'm going asap, no point in hanging around waiting.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2010)

I don’t think I’d live in another country but I would definitely take a different career path.


----------



## Abbica (22 Jan 2010)

I think I have come to my conclusion, I would love to live in Canada, out on a ranch, with loads of horses plus other animals and for people to come and have the cowboy experience, loads of fresh waterfalls, mountains, crystal lakes, basically the great outdoors.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I don’t think I’d live in another country but I would definitely take a different career path.


 
Public Sector? Labour TD?


----------



## Latrade (22 Jan 2010)

Abbica said:


> I think I have come to my conclusion, I would love to live in Canada, out on a ranch, with loads of horses plus other animals and for people to come and have the cowboy experience, loads of fresh waterfalls, mountains, crystal lakes, basically the great outdoors.


 
(you have to picture this next bit with Amhrán na bhFiann playing in the background)

I've seen grand vistas on holidays and seen lifestyles that I think I'd be happy with, but then I sometimes this country takes my breath away (in a good way).

We don't have a great climate, but then when we do get those nice days the immediate collective shift in everyone's morale is brilliant. that one ray of sunshine changes every thing. It wouldn't be the same if it was predictable or constant. Look at how it is when we get a run of good weather in the summer, after a week we complain it's too warm.

So you get that nice day and yes everyone has the same idea: BBQ! But that's also great (as you fight over the last of the burgers in the shop). Everyone in the neighbourhood is out in their back gardens cooking enough cow to keep an African nation going for a year. Beers are chilled, friends are 'round and you sit out the back full, merry, and talking rubbish. It's the fact that you only get to do it a couple of times a year that make it all the better.

Same with the views, boy do we have them. There are times when I'm driving in various counties when it's safer for me to pull in and just absorb the view than it is to keep driving constantly looking around. Even on my poxy morning commute to to work. The first thing I have to tackle on the cycle is a pretty steep hill. But on those nice mornings, when I get to the top I'm looking out over Malahide and out into the Irish Sea. It's a fleeting glance, but it's worth it.

Or there was the time at band cam...working in Sligo. I got there late at night, feeling sorry for myself. Checked in, went to the room and crashed out. Woke up in the morning, still feeling sorry for my self and opened the curtains on a clear fresh spring day overlooking Rosses Point and the whole bad humour disappeared in an instant.

But there's other stuff, like nipping to the local. Yeah, it's pricey enough, but I get more change out of €10 at my local than I would in Paris. Or it being ok to nip in for a pint while in town and the OH is shopping and not feel that people will presume you're an alcoholic or out on a stag do. And that when you do, you end up as either the tourist ambassador for Ireland for the tourists who are in there or end up making a friend for an hour setting the world to rights with a complete stranger.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> Public Sector? Labour TD?



Public sector is too general an area so I can't say yes or no. "Labour TD?" No, I'd never be a TD; way too hard a job with long hours, little job security and loads of stress. That goes for TD's from every party.

I think I would have liked to be an architect. When I was in school my main interest was in art (I came very close to taking a place in Art College) and I ended up in engineering. Architecture, for me, is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I think I would have liked to be an architect. When I was in school my main interest was in art (I came very close to taking a place in Art College) and I ended up in engineering. Architecture, for me, is the best of both worlds.


 
Could you retrain now?


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Could you retrain now?



Too much debt and too many architects on the dole!


----------



## Caveat (22 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I think I would have liked to be an architect. When I was in school my main interest was in art (I came very close to taking a place in Art College) and I ended up in engineering. Architecture, for me, is the best of both worlds.


 
But they attract heaps of derision from both e.g. interior designers and builders/engineers though - designers think they are not creative enough and builders think they live in cloud cuckoo land and 'don't have a clue'.

I know quite a few architects and they tell me (celtic tiger era aside which was a different ball game) that unless you are really good, you struggle to be taken seriously. 

On the plus side, it's not a difficult job (from the horses mouth) and can be both rewarding and well paid.


----------



## AlastairSC (22 Jan 2010)

Great reading this thread so far - thought I was the only one who would select France, Canada and NZ (my friends look askance at me when I get past France!)

What's stopping me? The need for a (decent) regular income and OH not too keen on leaving Ireland (family, friends etc). 

Thinking recently that the south coast of England might suit: no language barrier, minimal cultural barrier(!), proper network of foot paths/rights of way (not just in the uplands but through deciduous woods and fields too), near enough to France to make regular visits affordable, near enough to Ireland for OH to drop back, the ability to get home deliveries from websites and catalogues (Ireland: grrr), National Trust houses and gardens.....

Hmmmm...


----------



## Abbica (22 Jan 2010)

I was watching Location location the other night and they were trying to find a family a house in Cornwall which they did, searching in areas like St Ives and the like, places near the beach for starting afresh to live. It looked fabulous, seaside fish restaurants, flower adorned villages, he said that it feels very close to living in france, best weather in England. Not such an obvious choice but a good one, very pratical.


----------



## Caveat (22 Jan 2010)

Yeah, The Scilly Isles are meant to be nice in a similar way - but a bit insular and inaccessible maybe.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I don’t think I’d live in another country but I would definitely take a different career path.


 
Agree with this. Im sorry I didnt stay a full time student for longer at a time when I was used to having no money and/or responsibilities. Itd be hard now to give up the salary and go back to full time education. I do study on the side, but in retrospect I should have become Doctor Truthseeker at a young age 
(could you all just refer to me as Doctor for a while to make me feel better?)


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jan 2010)

truthseeker said:


> (could you all just refer to me as Doctor for a while to make me feel better?)


 
No Probem Dr T. Any truth that you getting your own prog. on Sky soon .... ?


----------

